# Advice please



## Dave1234 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi All,
I completed a JIB apprenticeship and got my G&C electrical installation "A" cert back in 1979, and the spent about 10 years in domestic and commercial installs etc, then ended up as a site maintenance engineer, working on air con, heat & vent, boilers etc etc. 
I then moved into IT (from engineer to manager) but was laid off in April. 
I've just got my ESC card and last week passed my G&C 17th Edition. As I want to get back in to a job I really like when I done it. 

I'm looking for any advice on how I can actually be seen by someone as going through the web agencies etc not had a single response, any help would be gratefully received, thanks in advance.

Dave.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dave1234 said:


> Hi All,
> I completed a JIB apprenticeship and got my G&C electrical installation "A" cert back in 1979, and the spent about 10 years in domestic and commercial installs etc, then ended up as a site maintenance engineer, working on air con, heat & vent, boilers etc etc.
> I then moved into IT (from engineer to manager) but was laid off in April.
> I've just got my ESC card and last week passed my G&C 17th Edition. As I want to get back in to a job I really like when I done it.
> ...


The best way to do that is find and EC's office and walk in and talk to the owner thw worst thing that can happen is they can say no.


Welcome to the forum...:thumbup:


----------



## Dave1234 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers Harry, much appreciated, That is one option I intend to start next week, the general census of opinion seems to be go subby and work for a agency. Its just getting that foot in the door and now being officially designated an "old git" is a real struggle.

Dave.


----------

